# Canon Digital Ixus 500

## sveini

Anyone knows if this camera works with gphoto2? testet it? gphoto have support for ixus 400 and 430 and for "Canon Digital Ixus".

I just want to be sure before i buy it.  :Smile: 

----------

## col

yeah just got one....works fine

----------

## sveini

Yeah! Good to know  :Smile: 

----------

## daha

I'm wondering to buy that cam also, but could anyone tell me a little bit more about how well it works with linux and so on.. 

Thanks!-)

----------

## sveini

 *daha wrote:*   

> I'm wondering to buy that cam also, but could anyone tell me a little bit more about how well it works with linux and so on.. 
> 
> Thanks!-)

 

I've only tried IXUS 400 on LINUX, works perfect with gphoto2  :Smile:  So I asume that 500 does too...

----------

## amdunlock

so i dont need a card reader ?

----------

## sunnemer

Last week i tested gphoto2-cvs-sources because there seems to be support for my ixus 430. But there are still problems with the libs. gphoto2 find the camera but is not able to download pictures or count the pics on the cam. But I think this problems will be solved in next time and the cameras are fully supported in the next release of gphoto. 

have a good time

sunnemer

----------

## daha

Well, I bought IXUS 430, it was a little bit cheaper and has all the features I need. It also works very well with gphoto2. If you are still unable to get the pics from your cam, you should test it with root account. Typical problem is, that you dont have corrent permission/hotplug enabled. There are many posts about that on this forum.

----------

## agnitio

I just bought an IXUS 430 and it seems to play rather well with gPhoto2 although not fully functional yet.

gphoto2 manages to identify a PTP-style camera but not that it is an IXUS 430, here's the output.

```

agnitio@aristotle ~ $ gphoto2 --auto-detect

Modell                         Port                                            

----------------------------------------------------------

USB PTP Class Camera           usb:

```

Using gphoto2 --shell works quite well though for downloading single images. The gphoto2 --list-files and --get-all-images and several other similar functions fail however with the following output.

```

# gphoto2 --list-files

gp_port_read: Connection timed out                                             

*** Error ***              

PTP I/O error

*** Error ***              

An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): The supplied vendor or product id (0x0,0x0) is not valid.

*** Error (-1: 'Unspecified error') ***

```

I'm not sure what to make of this but as stated above it might be fixed in the next release. Or maybe it's me doing something wrong? All suggestions are welcome!

----------

## mglauche

i think the 430 support 2 modes, canon and p2p, maybe play a bit ... i had medium success with my 430 and gphoto2 (means it usually works)

a very good resource for digital camera and linux is this page:

http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html

----------

## jay

I use a Ixus 500, works fine with gphoto2 and gthumb.

----------

